# New and looking for new owner advice.



## Ella Edwards (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello, my daughter has been asking for a rabbit for well over 4 years now she is older (11) I have agreed to this as she has had pets in-between which she has shown she can look after.

This is not something we are rushing into, I want to ensure we have the best advice and fully research everything which she has done. She has done reading online and also watching videos. 

I will be reading through the threads here but my main questions if anyone is able to advise are:

1 - I have read so many mixed advice articles about keeping a rabbit indoors/outdoors. We do have a conservatory but my worry with this is in Winter it is cold but also can be quite warm due to there being a radiator in there. Others have said to just put it outside and ensure its weather protected. She also has a friend who has one in her room but I worry about the smell and to me that cage seems small. 
Someone has mentioned to maybe get an a shed outside. 

Ultimately I want the best advice and thought from owners themselves would be best as there is so much online from different websites. I do plan to interact with the rabbit and have him/her out as much as possible roaming around.

2 - Recommendations on what sex? Breed ?

3 - We have wooden floors and this maybe a stupid question however I was thinking of getting some sort of x pen for the rabbit to be indoors. I was thinking of having something underneath it so when the rabbit goes to the toilet it doesn't ruin the floors. 

Any top tips or website/book recommendations will be very much appreciated. We don't have friends/family members with rabbits. 

4 - Hutch recommendations.

5 - 1 or 2 , Ive seen many people only have one. People say 1 will be lonely. People say as long as you interact with the rabbit 1 is fine. 

I hope I haven't offended anyone by asking this and hope you can see we are fully looking into this before we just buy one. I have local breeders near me.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

First up, yes get a bonded pair - ideally a rescue pair as they will already be bonded, neutered and up to date on vaccinations. Saves you a MASSIVE headache, two babies are not bonded. Unless you're literally spending 24/7 with the bun, and their favourite playtimes are between 3 and 5am, human companionship is NOT enough for them. We also don't "speak rabbit" and can easily misunderstand some of their signals (leading to grumpy huffy bunbuns).

Find your nearest rescue here:
https://www.saveafluff.co.uk/rescues

My current pair are outdoors. They're young - about 4 years old now - and have been loving this cooler weather! It's the heat of the summer where I worry much more. Those thick fur coats are fabulous in the winter, but can be trouble and lead to overheated rabbits in the summer. My previous pair I lost at 12 and 13 years old, so be prepared for a long haul and you will potentially still be looking after these rabbits when your daughter moves out or goes to university. When they were senior and doddery they came indoors, they were arthritic and one had lost his depth perception, they needed to be kept an eye on and I have never actually looked at how much they cost me in vets bills in those last few years. If my card didn't decline it was fine.

Rabbits do very well outdoors AS LONG AS you give them lots of space at all times 24/7 which is secure from both escapes and predators and weather proofed.

Don't get a hutch - they were designed about 200 years ago and the design hasn't changed. They don't allow a decent level of interaction with the animal and the itty bitty tiny ones lead to serious physical and mental health problems with rabbits. I know mine would get seriously aggressive and feel cornered if I tried to keep them in a hutch. I say if you wouldn't shut a cat in it, it's too small for a rabbit. My outdoor pair have a 6x4ft custom made shed and a 10x5ft roofed aviary, they have 24/7 access to all of it. The whole set up probably cost around £1k. Budget big and it will last for years, my shed I've had about 7-8 years now, go cheap and you'll have to replace it many times before the rabbits pass (if they don't escape from it/a fox smashes into it in the meantime).

There's fabulous advice on the RWAF website here:
https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/rabbit-care-advice/

And some more housing ideas and recommended suppliers here:
http://www.thebigrabbithutch.co.uk/


----------



## Ella Edwards (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you so much for your time to write that for us.

We have contacted our local rescue centre.


The above link may not work but its from the RSPCA for example the costing for a rabbit for example for 1 rabbit £15 per week on hay?


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

That link won't work without me hacking your computer 

Do you have a link to where you originally downloaded it from?

Cost can vary wildly. I have subscription boxes of hay for my two from HayBox - about £20 a fortnight. But there's also litter (I use newspaper pellet litter in their litter trays), treats, toys, veggies to budget for. Plus annual vaccinations - last one for that cost just over £100 for the two of them for the new triple vaccine. Insurance is a must as well, PetPlan saved my bacon when one of mine went into stasis and the overnight at the vets cost £500.

I have friends with rabbits who have had triple figure, even 4-figure, vets bills with their rabbits for longer term health conditions and investigations.


----------



## Ella Edwards (Jan 2, 2022)

I've seen a couple of mininlops or Netherland dwafs.

Will be doing more research yet into breads.

Love the lion heads but understand they require more care.

So being mindful of what breed we go 
For.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Every bun, regardless of breed, will have different personalities- it’s better to go to a rescue and be matched on personalities rather than breeds.

Netherland Dwarfs and Mini Lops are also brachycephalic, that’s the same condition as Pugs and French Bulldogs, they have flat faces and are more prone to respiratory and dental issues.


----------



## Ella Edwards (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you were currently waiting on a rescue place if they get any in.

In the meantime finding a suitable hutch for indoors or outdoors.

We don't have a huge area like yours but a big decking area but not enough to also take the children's play area away however we have a grass area also for when the rabbit will be out as much as possible


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Indoors or outdoors, rabbits will need at a minimum 60-70 square foot (secure and predator proof) available at all times. Smaller is not suitable for rabbits and can lead to them being unhealthy and even aggressive out of frustration.

They will also need lots of hiding spots as the times when children are out playing are likely to clash with bunny snoozing time! My guys like to spend the majority of the daytime snoozing in various spots, they’re much more active first thing in the morning and at dusk.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

I suggest getting an older pair from a rescue so she doesn’t have to commit to the full 12 years that rabbits live. If you get 4 or 5 year old rabbits she won’t have to find someone to look after them if/when she goes to uni, as they may not still be around then


----------

